# Beware the Verpa



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Oneida County. The early false morels (Verpa Bohemica) are out. Don't be fooled!

[/url]

[url=http://s1361.photobucket.com/user/geogymn/media/0423161040_zpsxx2b1lss.jpg.html][img][/url]


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hey geogymn. Been following this thread for a few years now. Love the good info you dole out. Just giving my New York neighbors a heads up. Im in Ct.....specifically Western Ct. To my surprise I found 4 small to medium sized yellows today. Its an early spot but the woods didnt appear ready to give up a darn thing. Barely a leaf on a tree. Hardly any undergrowth. 2 of the morels were a bit past too. With the rain forecast and cooler weather...things are looking up. Thank you everybody on this message board. Good luck this year.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Geo the false morels are not hollow like the true morel n is there anything else that tell them apart ? Things looking really good here in St Lawrence county but not quite ready gonna check couple spots Tuesday. Hopefully the rain comes Monday


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

I've read that some people eat verpas but to those that have a bad reaction it's pretty ugly.Not worth trying! Hobler,they also have a cup or thimble-like cap attached at the top of the stem.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Clutch,
Nice to meet you! Thanks for the compliment! I am generally reluctant to post any but the most basic instruction here as I fear the dispensing of false or incomplete information. Also I try to be encouraging rather than be boastful but like any hunter I do have an ego to feed. Thanks for the report as all findings are important both as data and psychological fuel. 
Hobler,
I was going to slice one of those Verpas in half lengthwise and take an image but knew there are better images to be found online. With Verpa " the sides of the cap are not intergrown with the stalk as in Morchella" ( Dave Arora )
Lynk,
I also hear reports of people eating and selling!!! Verpas !!!. I wouldn't encourage the attempt to consume and would denounce the attempt to sell.
This coming weekend I would predict of finding some small morels if I go out, the following week I hope to be putting some in the basket.
Good luck to all and enjoy the hunt.


----------



## clutch2412 (Apr 22, 2015)

Geo...nice to meet you as well. I have the same feeling about the morels here. Going to find some stragglers then its picking time. Feel free to boast all you want. You work hard. Show off the fruits of your labor. Again...good luck all.


----------



## hoblershang (Apr 20, 2014)

Thxs guys I just want to make sure what I knew was right I would never try to eat verpas. I have a few of my children who Lov eating mushrooms as much my wife n I do epically my 3 yr old. Gonna try n take her out this yr. Good luck to all.


----------



## lynkage (Apr 10, 2013)

GEO, I agree with your timing prediction and plan to see some little ones this weekend.Finally getting some rain in the past week or so.Can only hope it stays moist or I'll be pickin' them small.Would rather have them on a plate than have them wither in the woods.Happy Hunting!!


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

The masquerader



Morel on left/ Verpa on right


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Gyromitra esculenta = Another morel kinda look alike; Don't let the base of the tree fool ya, they prosper on the ground


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 18, 2015)




----------



## audiophoenix (May 16, 2014)

Only found verpa so far


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Oneida County, Valley of the Mohawk. The Verpas have popped up and they were plentiful. Conditions seem great so far. Next weekend I will find my first morels and the week after will begin the harvest, Lord willing and the creek don't rise. Good luck and enjoy the hunt.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Oneida County, Valley of the Mohawk. Check my early Verpa spot and didn't find a one. It will be at least a couple weeks before morels methinks.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Oneida County, Valley of the Mohawk. 4-27-19.
Verpas are just emerging. The season is running a tad late.
Starting to get a little impatient, if you know what I mean.


----------



## ChainsawHand999 (Mar 31, 2018)

geogymn said:


> Oneida County, Valley of the Mohawk. 4-27-19.
> Verpas are just emerging. The season is running a tad late.
> Starting to get a little impatient, if you know what I mean.


Geo,
This cold snap is killing me. Should improve by next week. Wonder when we can expect the first morels in Northern country.


----------



## Mr. Morel (May 6, 2018)

Just getting that ground nice and damp for the warmer weather.


----------



## Utican (May 10, 2019)

First time Morel hunter, so the consensus for the CNY is that the season is a bit late? I been out and looking and all I found are Dryads Saddle so far. No morels or Chicken of the woods yet.


----------



## Barnacle (Apr 30, 2017)

The east has started and it’s definitely late. My early spots just stated this week.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Utican said:


> First time Morel hunter, so the consensus for the CNY is that the season is a bit late? I been out and looking and all I found are Dryads Saddle so far. No morels or Chicken of the woods yet.


Check the Upstate NY thread. I know, I know Central NY is more accurate but that thread has been started and it is a good one.
By the way, the season in Central NY is happening right now! Get out there, enjoy the hunt.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Field Report; 4-18-20, Valley of the Mohawk, 

Goal: Check out early Verpa spot.

Leeks are past peak, Trout Lily leaves and Blue Cohosh are showing, Spotted a "Trillium erectum" bloom!

The Verpas did not reveal themselves,







if they were present.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Field Report; 5-2-20, Valley of the Mohawk,

Couldn't spot any Verpas but did stumble upon Gyro;


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

We also found Gyro, for the first time, this year. We were granted land access from a neighbor a week ago, and came across 4, one of which was huge! Wish we had the camera, because it was almost as big as my head! I'm hoping it may be an indicator that we could find morels on the land, but have no idea how true that may be.


----------



## geogymn (Apr 17, 2013)

Morel Insanity said:


> We also found Gyro, for the first time, this year. We were granted land access from a neighbor a week ago, and came across 4, one of which was huge! Wish we had the camera, because it was almost as big as my head! I'm hoping it may be an indicator that we could find morels on the land, but have no idea how true that may be.


 The gyros seem to prefer the Poplars around me. As do the Morels.


----------



## Ceder551 (Jul 17, 2017)

geogymn said:


> The gyros seem to prefer the Poplars around me. As do the Morels.


down south they call them big reds and they eat them. ever year i say im going to try them. BUT I dont.


----------



## Morel Insanity (Mar 11, 2020)

The huge gyro we found was next to a downed evergreen of some sort, but we're not sure what the others were near. It was also a downed tree, though.

I've read that you can eat some but would need to [or should] boil them in a few changes of water. I am NOT brave enough to even try them!


----------

